
Google Moderator - jmonegro
http://www.google.com/moderator/
======
dangrossman
This has been around for about two years. Any context for submitting the link?

~~~
jmonegro
It's surprisingly unheard of. For example, it hadn't been posted on HN before.

------
evlapix
What the hell does it do?

~~~
Estragon
The help screen explains a little more:
<http://www.google.com/support/moderator/>

But it's still unclear to me how this differs from, say, a typical phpBB
installation.

~~~
technomancy
> But it's still unclear to me how this differs from, say, a typical phpBB
> installation.

Fewer security holes?

------
CoryMathews
Uh.. Google should hire some usability people I have no idea how to use this
pos.

~~~
babycakes
They did. The guy who wrote moderator originally works on data center power
management, so they recently hired somebody else to clean it up for public
consumption.

~~~
pavs
Is this the final result after cleanup, or work still being done? It looks OK,
but I think it can be much improved.

------
bojiang
I think its geared towards presentations. It similar to <http://eventhive.com>

------
hubb
this seems like it would make a nice pairing with the recently submitted
<http://wappr.com/>

------
howcool
Just created a page (question/poll/topic) etc.

<http://www.google.com/moderator/#16/e=4a31>

hope this is what it was meant for, looks to be pretty useful

